# Er vs e/m elval



## nicosnyd (Sep 21, 2011)

I bill for Truama Dr and i have a question when a pt comes through the ER and my Dr. assests them and then d/c them the same day what cpt/location do i use.  i have been told location ER and ER cpt code depending on the level.  other have said no use outpt location with a return/new pt cpt.  my Dr. are the Truama Dr. not ER Dr.  this is very confusing.
please help


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 4, 2011)

*ER codes, POS 23*

You would use the ER codes if the Trauma doc is the only one seeing the patient. If the ER doc was primary provider and Trauma brought in ... you might use consults or outpatient codes (depending on whether payer recognizes consult codes).  POS will be 23 Emergency Room in either case.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## missy874 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi, issue is coming up for our palliative providers..they are seeing patients in the ER.  Do you have anything that supports that it is ok for them to use outpatient codes?  Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you,


----------

